# Smittybilt 97495 XRC Winch



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just got a good deal on a Smittybilt 97495 XRC Winch - 9500 lb. Load Capacity for $100. Anybody have any reviews on this winch. Its brand new still in the box. Man got it for his Jeep but got hit broadsided and totaled his Jeep before he could install it.
Also got a snatch block , 30 ft X 3 inch strap and a tree saver with it.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

You STOLE it. Better sell to me.


----------



## brownmule (Jan 9, 2017)

Capt Justin said:


> You STOLE it. Better sell to me.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I run same winch on my jeep. Great winch! I paid $299 for mine in Amazon.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well I was wrong again. LOL Its not a 9500 its a 12000. I took it out of the box and it has never been out of the box. Talked to him and he said they must have sent him the wrong one. Its the one on Amazon for $399. He got it off Amazon


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Go buy some lottery tickets... Lucky


----------

